# Bonds- Steroids Prime Example?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Barry Bonds is "Mr. Potatoe-Head". He is the steroid taker that all the players have been talking about.

Barry is a totally different player than he was in years past. He is a monster, he never was like this before. Take a look at his stats- From 2000 on he has gone from .306 to .328 to .356 this year. The most obvious stat is his HRs. To go to 43 to 72 in one year is to unreal. And on top of that he's gotten older, to the end of his career. It is not normal for a player to do that.

This is wrong, this is immoral. This is bad for the game and history of baseball. He may say that a player needs great hand eye coordination to be a great player, but when your taking illegal drugs you become a monster and if he gets contact its either a single, double, triple or most likely a home run.

Other players that I think may be steroid takers are Sammy Sosa, Lance Berkman, Jason Giambi, Nomar Garciaparra and Jeff Bagwell. Trust me, there are more, those are just some that stand out. 

I don't know, I just have this suspicion about him? anyone else agree?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

He works hard at keeping himself fit. He has personal trainers who assist him in building himself. 

I think the fact that he is older tells us that he doesn't use steroids. You can't be 38 and look like that. Bonds is probably the one player who doesn't use steriods. He has spoken out on drug use for many years in SFO. Bonds had hit 40 home runs consitantly before. This change in Bonds is reflected by the fact he wants to chase his godfather, Willie Mays. He relized that only be working out, could he get the way he is. Bonds was a 3 time MVP before last year, so he has the tools.

I equate bonds to jerry rice. Both these players have kept themselves in excelent shape into their later years by working out everyday. I don't disagree with your other players, but Bonds works too hard to use steroids. He has even called to steriod tests on all players.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Bonds was always a thin guy so I don't know. He bulked up the past few years so I assume he may be on the juice. Bonds didn't hit these many HRs in the past. 

I'll never forget the time where Bonds through that lolipop throw that let Bream score from 2nd and Atlanta won the series.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

He's 38... You don't look like that at 38 and take steroids. He'd look much older than he does. He's 38 going on 28. Bonds isn't that big anyway. He's 6'2" 230lbs. Thats not Mark McGuire or Sammy Sosa size. He's just fit and talented. You dont' hit 500 homeruns and steal 500 stolen bases on steriods. He just has such quick bat speed that he's able to pull almost anything near the strikezone.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Just because someone is working out doesn't mean that he's taking Steriods. Bonds was a very good player before this and he's still a good player. 

Lance Berkman and Luis Gónzalez are examples of players that didn't do anything before now.

Also, Bonds doesn't crush homeruns like Sammy or Mark. His mostly just go over the fence. He rarely his over 400 feet. If he was that strong, they would be going 450 easy.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

John, I see your point, but he could also be working out hard in order to keep himself in the best of shape. Just because he's 38 doesn't mean that he can't hit 72 HRs. If he keeps working out as much as he does, he can still have those kinds of numbers all the way into his 40's.

Roger Clemens is getting to be old for a baseball player but he keeps himself in good shape by working out and he continues to put up impressive stats. By the way he still performs at his age, it must look like he takes steroids, but he's just a hard-working player.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Bonds in Pirates days:

http://community6.webshots.com/photo/22560255/22560347DXjwzPabGy

Bonds in Giants days:

http://community6.webshots.com/photo/22560255/22560334cFzrpaIigh

all rights reserved to the owner of the pics.

Whatever it is, I'd say he was a lot better looking before.

Speculation and analysis are the bread and butter of these boards. Discussion is not the same as guilt. There's no doubt Bonds has really bulked up in his older years. Whichever one he is doing, it's working.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Bonds was a cancer in the clubhouse. He use to wear different wristbands for different moods. If he had one set on then nobody was suppose to talk to him that day. What a bum! This guy was a complete flop in the post season. Bream scored from 2nd on him.


----------



## boyddr (Apr 22, 2002)

If one is taking steroids, it makes one (somewhat arficially) bigger and stonger. However, it does not equate that if one is bigger and stronger, he will hit more home runs, or hit for a higher average. An argument can also be made that bulking up would slow down bat speed. Bonds does have an awesome workout routine, and shows the dedication towards strenuous and consistent workouts in the same manner in which Roger Clemens and Nolan Ryan have been described.

Lastly, Bonds has been a home run hitter his entire career. Granted he wasn't hitting 70 before, but then again, no one was. I don't, however, believe it is as a result of steroids, however, even if the rumors are true. 

Bottom line - Strength is overrated as far as home run hitting is concerned. Look at the most prolific home run hitters ever: Babe Ruth, Hank Aaron, Willie Mays, etc. How many of them were awesome musclebound physical specimens? None... Yet, they still all hit many many home runs...


----------



## boyddr (Apr 22, 2002)

I guess I should have used the new spell check function. (arficially should be artificially)


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

He wasn't a homerun hitter his first few years. He was at one time the leadoff hitter.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rage _
> *He wasn't a homerun hitter his first few years. He was at one time the leadoff hitter. *


I'd disagree with that statement. He was hitting over 25 hr consistently back then and that was a good total....

Bonds Stats

Heck in 1987 Jose Canseco lead the majors with only 42 homeruns. People just didn't hit as well back then (Ballparks, Pitchers, Baseballs, working out who knows what the reason is). The game was just played differently. Lets face it, he's the only 4 time MVP in the history of the game (1990,1992,1993,2001).


----------



## newflyer7 (Apr 10, 2002)

no matter what he still has the worst post season stats.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by newflyer7 _
> *no matter what he still has the worst post season stats. *


So?


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

So he sucks when it comes down to the clutch which separates good and greatness from chumps. You didn't see Joe Montana and Troy Aikman choke in the big games. Not only didn't he hit, he let Bream score from 2nd. 

"I'd disagree with that statement. He was hitting over 25 hr consistently back then and that was a good total...."

I wasn't aware that he hit that many back then.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

He hasn't hit well in the postseason, but neither has his teams. Maybe its his fault partly, but he hasn't had much help either. I will be the first to admit that his lack of postseason experience hurts his standing as one of the greatest players of all time, but not that much. He was the best player in the 90's by far and you can't take that away. My point was that has nothing to do with whether or not he takes steroids (which I don't think he does).


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I have no idea one way or the other.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rage _
> *I have no idea one way or the other. *


Rage has no idea? I'm disappointed....


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Rage has lots of opinions if baseball is boring. How do you know all of this stuff about baseball? Did you know Bonds played at Arizona State in Tempe? I think Rage is a closet baseball fan who wants WCBS to hear Suzyn and KCOP to hear Vinnie.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

He's probably a cubs fan...


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

"Did you know Bonds played at Arizona State in Tempe?"

So did his father, FWIW


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

"Rage has lots of opinions if baseball is boring. How do you know all of this stuff about baseball?"

I use to be a fan and one reason I got Dish is for the baseball games. I loved the ESPN Alt. feeds and the superstations. 
I use to watch a lot of games. If there were was a kind of boring game on then I'd keep score for something to do. LOL! I don't even remember how to do it now, but I use to know a lot about the game. I use to know "the book" on how to play in the NL. 

When the Bucs were doing good I'd watch over 90% of the TV games over a period of three years and use to go to a few games a year. I also liked to watch other games with other teams.

The Bucs started to suck then the strike happened. I tuned in a couple years later and found that I didn't know a lot of the players anymore so it was kind of boring. That, with exspansion and the big money that they make and not being worth it... I decided to hell with it and baseball is now boring.


----------

